

r/technology has been taken over by Comcast - xyby
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/

======
xyby
"Submit a link" is now called "Submit a Comcast link" and "Submit a text post"
is now called "Submit a Comcast text post". What is going on? April 1st?

